# Lobsters



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

can lobsters live in a 40g with tetras, or will the lobsters eat them? I owuld like to get 3 blue lobs a few shrimp in there with the tetras. Will the fish become a night time feast?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Unfortuantely, They will become a meal. I lost many fish at the store till I figured out the blue crawfish are doing it.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

yeah in a little tank the lobsters/crayfish will eventually catch the fish.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Well what kind of cray are you plannign on getting? Also i dont know if its a good idea to put crays and shrimp together, the shrimp might become a meal too. Also what kind of tetras you plan on putting in? If theyre big enough (relative to the cray of course) then you wont have a problem. It also doesnt solely rest on the size of the fish but it also has to do with how fast the fish moves. I have keept a cray in a tank with several mollies who are only about 1.5" (babies of course) for a couple of months and i have never had a problem. Thats why i say it depends on the cray and depends on the fish.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

True but odds are they will become meals. Crays prey at night when fish are sleeping. Doesn't matter how fast the fish are if they dont see the cray coming.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Damon said:


> True but odds are they will become meals. Crays prey at night when fish are sleeping. Doesn't matter how fast the fish are if they dont see the cray coming.


night time feasts


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey girth you never moentioned what kind of cray and what kind of tetras you have your eyes on.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

If you had a dwarf crayfish they wouldn't hurt a fly. They get along with smaller (amano) and larger (wood) shrimp fine. I think they also get along with fish but I am unsure. Getting them is a whole other matter, you could try here, www.crayfishshop.com.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

There is a bunch of types of crays that would get along with fish and certai shrimps, its all a matter of mixing and matching


----------

